# Dial 062 to report cruelty to animals



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a dedicated number to call if you want to report an incidence of animal cruelty: 062. It will be investigated by SEPRONA (part of the Guardia Civil). Take photos or videos to be used as evidence if you can.

If you are worried about anonymity, ask a local animal welfare group to make the denuncia on your behalf.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for that , will add to twitter , been trying to get some relevant Spanish pages to follow


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sadly, most often nothing will result from a complaint. Things are improving , true, but far too often SEPRONA disregard treatment most reasonable people would see as cruelty.
Example: a month or so ago, a woman we know found several galgos living in extreme conditions...chained, lying in filth, inadequate food and water. The poor creatures were obviously severely malnourished. She took photos and contacted SEPRONA. 
They came and took the dogs away to a local pound, not ADANA. The 'owner' of the dogs, a local gypsy, claimed them and within a week they were back in the same conditions. The SEPRONA guys told the woman who complained that the gypsy was a 'reasonable man' and took no further action.
The chief outcome of this was that the gypsy has vowed to find and kill this guiri woman who caused his dogs to be taken from him. Locals take this threat seriously.
I'm telling this not to deter people from reporting but to describe the situation on the ground, in some areas at least.
On the other hand, we at ADANA have had dogs dumped on us with microchips, have traced the owners and reported them to SEPRONA who have prosecuted and fined them.
The more people who report, the more something will result, hopefully.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Things are changing and attitudes are changing. Spain's first ever prison sentence was given recently - a man got eight months for beating a horse to death when it lost a race. Another man is awaiting sentence for allowing a dog to starve.

It's a similar situation to domestic violence - once the Guardia Civil start advertising the dedicated phone line, it shows they are taking it seriously. It just has to be used!


----------



## Allay sea (Aug 22, 2014)

A few years ago in Benalmadena I went up the mountain by cable car in Tivoi world. I was saddened to see the exotic birds fettered and held in captivity there I can't imagine how this is justified. I was stood on a ledge that overlooked the preparation aea for the dressage horses and one of the riders was viciously kicking a horse. I was really upset but didn't know what to do, so I didn't do anything. I often think about it and I'm glad to see that now there is a way to report such incidents.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

And what would they say if I told them I was concerned about a few thousand bulls?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Turtles said:


> And what would they say if I told them I was concerned about a few thousand bulls?


You aren't alone! At least one of Spain's animal rights groups is taking action under the latest animal protection law which says that ill-treating "domesticated" animals is a crime. They are claiming that _toros bravos_ are "domesticated" (_mansos_) in the sense that they are bred and owned by humans, therefore covered by the law. Needless to say, the bullfighting lobby (backed by the PP) are opposing this with all their might.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Allay sea said:


> A few years ago in Benalmadena I went up the mountain by cable car in Tivoi world. I was saddened to see the exotic birds fettered and held in captivity there I can't imagine how this is justified. I was stood on a ledge that overlooked the preparation aea for the dressage horses and one of the riders was viciously kicking a horse. I was really upset but didn't know what to do, so I didn't do anything. I often think about it and I'm glad to see that now there is a way to report such incidents.


Sadly keeping birds in cages isn't illegal providing they are fed and watered. As for the dressage, the whole practice is barbaric because the horses are generally trained by punishment rather than reward.

However, I was very pleased to see someone in the village last week "breaking in" a horse using only patience and affection - not a stick or a whip in sight. It was going in the field opposite my window and I sat watching them for hours.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Not to put a damper on an important thread, but the number 062 is and always has been the emergency telephone number for the Guardia Civil. It's not only for reporting cases of cruelty to animals.

Nevertheless, it's important to get the word out that people have someplace to turn and they will be heard if they phone 062 to report animal cruelty.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

I saw a video recently on Facebook of some guys in Nerja kicking a poor donkey that had collapsed. There were several onlookers but no one even shouted to the guys that what they were doing was cruel. Eventually they took the heavy blanket/ saddle off the donkey and it managed to get up. I felt so sorry for the poor thing and so angry that folk just stood and watched. When we were in Nerja this year I read a thing which said their donkeys were well looked after! Would hate to see the ones that were mis treated then!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MagicWriter2014 said:


> I saw a video recently on Facebook of some guys in Nerja kicking a poor donkey that had collapsed. There were several onlookers but no one even shouted to the guys that what they were doing was cruel. Eventually they took the heavy blanket/ saddle off the donkey and it managed to get up. I felt so sorry for the poor thing and so angry that folk just stood and watched. When we were in Nerja this year I read a thing which said their donkeys were well looked after! Would hate to see the ones that were mis treated then!


Donkeys in Nerja? The only place I've ever seen any was in the donkey sanctuary where they took in animals which had been mistreated and did indeed look after them well, but it has since closed, sadly. They have never used donkeys to give rides to tourists in Nerja. Are you sure the video wasn't from somewhere else?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There was a big fuss in the media last year about a donkey used in a_ belén viviente _(live nativity scene) which died after some fat oaf sat on it. I think/hope everyone will be more careful this year.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sandra collected a pup with a broken leg and took it to our shelter late last week. Apparently one of its other legs had been broken and as it was so young had knitted together. 
It was decided that ADANA would fund the cost of the operation on the broken leg which a caring local vet said she'd do at a greatly reduced fee. Sandra and I agreed to look after the little fellow whilst he recuperated from the op. We were both looking forward to this, planning on getting blankets and toys for him.
However....after three different vets had further examined him it was decided, reluctantly, that the poor little sod would most likely have further serious complications and a very poor quality of life, a very painful life. So it was decided the kindest thing would be to put him to sleep. He was called Gizmo. This has been done today.
I do not know how this young dog came to have two broken legs at such a young age but I have suspicions. 
People can be such *******s.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry, should have put Mijas, am sure that is the name of the place. Very pretty village in the hills.


----------

